# server geht nicht



## eXmaker (16. August 2003)

also hey zusammen,

ich habe folgendes problem ich will mir einen server einrichten den ich nicht nur local sonndern denn ich auch von überall
erreichen kann.

der server soll einen eigenen domain haben winuxnet.org.

ich habe es schon paar mal versucht aber es geht einfach nicht wenn ich einen online check mache der server mit denn domain wird nicht erkannt aber wenn ich mein IP eingebe und dann dies 
online checke dann geht das alles einwandfrei.

ah ja ich besitze ein Cabel Internet anschluss mit 1536/512,
auf denn Firewall sind die ports 80,21,443 frei.
und ich habe win xp home...

bitte helft mir


----------



## vogtländer (16. August 2003)

Das kann so nicht gehen. Es reicht nicht, wenn dein Server weiß, wie er heißt, das muss auch ein DNS-Server wissen.

Schau mal bei http://www.dyndns.org rein. Da kannst du dich anmelden, dir eine Domain nach dem Muster <Name>.dyndns.org raussuchen. Dann brauchst du nur noch ein Tool, das dem Server deine aktuelle IP sagt. Sowas findest du dort auch.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## eXmaker (16. August 2003)

ja ok wenn ich mich dort regiestriert habe was muss ich denn machen wo muss ich die daten dann eintragen 

muss ich das unter denn virtualhost eitragen und wie solte das aussehen wenn mein domain http://www.winuxnet.org heissen soll und die DNS regiestrierte domain ist winuxnet.no-ip.org 

danke !!!


----------



## vogtländer (16. August 2003)

Lad dir von http://www.dyndns.org eines der Tools runter, die deine dynamische IP mit deiner festen Adresse winuxnet.no-ip.org verbindet.

Dieses Tool muss du installieren und dort die Infos zu deinem DynDNS-Account eintragen.

Die Adresse http://www.winuxnet.org musst du erstmal für dich registrieren. Wo man kostenlos .org-Domains registrieren lassen kann, weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls musst du dann wahrscheinlich eine Weiterleitung dieser Adresse auf deine no-ip-Adresse einrichten, die dann wiederum auf deine tatsächliche IP weiterleitet.

Ist etwas kompliziert, geht aber AFAIK nicht anders.

EDIT:
Kurzes googlen hat ergeben, dass die Domain bei http://www.sprit.org für 9.99€/Jahr zu haben ist und sie ist noch frei. 

Gruß
Falk


----------



## danube (22. August 2003)

beim registrieren der domain musst du die nameserver von dyndns.org eintragen. somit weiss der browser immer wo er nachfragen muss um deine ip adresse zu kriegen 

und schon sollte das gehen


----------

